# Jennifer Lopez live



## JunkaLunk (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes she has another one!   Its the third one I beleive.  Anyone try it though?  I smelt it in a magazine last night and I liked it.  Makes me think fun and young.


----------



## user3 (Nov 11, 2005)

Another JLO one Yay!
I actually really like all the ones she already has out. I can't wait to try this one!


----------



## Glow (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, Her forth perfume. Haha
She just keeps churning them out... glow, miami glow, still. and now live.
I like live, it's a scent i'd buy


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

I have worn it!  I haven't bought it yet but I did go to Marshall Fields and spray it on and wear it for the evening.  I _really_ like it.  I also have Miami Glow which I really love.  It seems the scents just get better and better with each release.  She's actually coming out with a new one early next year called *Love at First Glow*


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 12, 2005)

It is awesome and I'm not a perfume person (allergies :/),but I can wear this one .


----------



## user3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Got to sniff a tester! I love it!   Another Hit for JLO!


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

me and my mom both are in love with this perfume. its another one by j.lo that i <3. she is seriously making the money. what doesnt she have out?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 26, 2005)

I love this perfume...I haven't liked any of the others of hers so far.
This one kinda reminds me of the Escadas.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm buying it for my sister for Christmas so that i can wear it 

I wasn't a fan of Miami Glow (it smelt weird, maybe mines just odd) but i loved all of her other ones!


----------



## user2 (Feb 15, 2006)

I smelled it today!

And it's sooo on my easter wishlist!

I really liked Still too!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

like the bottel. didn't smell on it allready.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Sep 3, 2007)

I love the smell of this. How long long does it last though? 
I hate reapplying perfume throughout the day.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

i do like this but i think Live Luxe is much much better


----------



## Holly (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i do like this but i think Live Luxe is much much better_

 
Agreed


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

I love how this perfume smells but I didn't buy it. The bottle's cute and everything but I think there are better perfumes out there.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 3, 2007)

Live Lux is awesome! This will be my main fave


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't really like it. I'm not a big fan of Jennifer Lopez perfume.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Live luxe...So sexy


----------



## panda0410 (May 12, 2010)

I found Live Luxe horribly synthetic and traded it away almost as soon as I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Live is rather pretty, have yet to try the Live Platinum!


----------

